# Any Ninjutsu schools in Tokyo, Japan?



## Tensei85 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey,

Just wondering if anyone recommended any Dojo's around Tokyo?

I know Mr. Hatsumi has a school outside of Tokyo in Noda City.

website: http://www.bujinkan.com/

Anything in Tokyo?

Thanks,


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 9, 2009)

Here is George Ohashi's site:
http://www001.upp.so-net.ne.jp/bujinkan/

Here is the link page from his site with several schools in and around Tokyo:
http://www001.upp.so-net.ne.jp/bujinkan/

Also it should be noted that Hatsumi Sensei teaches at the Tokyo Budokan in Ayase.

Hope that helps.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 9, 2009)

If you are looking for Genbukan Roy Ron teaches in Tokyo:

http://www.genbukan.org/cgi-bin/sit...=1&newSearch=1&country=Japan&sortBy=sort,name


----------



## MMcGuirk (Jun 9, 2009)

Tokyo is fairly easy to get around once you figure out the trains.  

Just differentiate between Rapid and Local trains and where they actually stop and you'll have no problems.

This map doesn't show the Tobu line which carries you to Nodashi but you should be able to google Tobu line and find it.  Meanwhile:

http://www.jreast.co.jp/e/info/map_a4ol.pdf

Tokyo by train.

If you are not already part of any of the organizations you probably will want to join one first and see what you think.  Japan is not like the U.S. where you can just jump into a class being a stranger as far as I have seen.  YMMV


----------

